# Salmon in the diswasher



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Cooking Salmon in a Dishwasher

Needs:

* salmon fillets
* aluminum foil
* a lemon
* a few butter pats
* electric dishwasher 

Place the fish on two large sheets of aluminum foil. Squeeze on some lemon juice and place the pats of butter on the salmon fillets. Seal the fillets well in the foil, and place the foil packet in the top wire basket of your electric dishwasher. DO NOT ADD SOAP OR DETERGENT. Close the dishwasher door, set the dishwasher on the hottest wash cycle, complete with drying cycle, and let it run through a full cycle. When the cycle is complete the fish will be cooked just right. 

Skunk


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Serious? opcorn:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

yup -- for true -- i have a fish cookbook that has a recipe in it for cooking fish in the DW -- don't know if it's salmon, but it is for a fillet -- same method Skunk says -- i'll look it up if you want more info -- it's basically just like poaching 'em. never actually tried it though.....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Weird! Then again, I've cook fish in foil while driving by placing it in the engine valley of my old truck. Picked that trick up from an offroading mag and it worked like a champ.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Screw it, I'm gonna give it a go . . . hopefully you guys aren't laughing right now, but I'll get back to ya on this one.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fish in the dishwasher works...Fed Bluegills to half the neighborhood on one wash cycle, a couple years back..


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i would do a soap wash cycle, then a no soap wash cycle before i even stick the food in there....


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

stupidjet said:


> i would do a soap wash cycle, then a no soap wash cycle before i even stick the food in there....


Why you eat off the plates that were just in there b4 you cooked the fish?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

lol..true.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Come to think of it, that is prolly one of the cleanest places after a wash and dry. I guess after a toilet cleaning, you can pass that off as mineral water too  j/k LOL


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Weird! Then again, I've cook fish in foil while driving by placing it in the engine valley of my old truck. Picked that trick up from an offroading mag and it worked like a champ.


done this coming back from OBX w/ shark. beer, lemon, little salt & pepper, old bay or bay leaves, wrap it up tight and go.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> done this coming back from OBX w/ shark. beer, lemon, little salt & pepper, old bay or bay leaves, wrap it up tight and go.


Pretty good isn't it!


----------

